# Free disassembly video of Beretta 92FS



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*Click Below For Video Tutorial*

http://www.beretta92fs.com/


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, great link! Definitely "bookmark" worthy! 

Field stripping couldn't be easier, but for more in depth disassembly this will come in handy.

BTW, I read a handy tip recently on another thread. That is to disassemble inside a large plastic baggy (1+ gal.) That way any springs or other parts that may go flying remain contained. Just thought I'd share this, it could save a world of inconvenience.


----------

